# What should I know about singletons?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I googled "single puppy litters" and there were links to several other forums with info on singletons... the opinions and advice aren't from people who you "know" like here on the forum, but it may give you a wider base to search for answers! Good luck!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have rescued a couple of singleton puppies, one was a Cattle Dog/Rat terrier mix who came to me with his mother at 3 days old and he did wonderfully, he was adopted out about 4 years ago and I still keep in touch with his family and they say he is the best dog ever. The second was a puppy who I hand raised because the mother killed all the puppies save for him at 5 days old. He was the sweetest dog and one of the only ones I regret adopting out.

So I do know they can be great companions but they do need a bit more dog interaction then those in a litter. If it were me I would want him to stay with the breeder until he was close to 12 weeks old. That way he can have the bite inhibition and dog language down.

I think it also helps if the puppy is lives/grows with another dog.

All in all if you think this is the right puppy for you I would go for it.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Purple Poodle said:


> I think it also helps if the puppy is lives/grows with another dog.
> 
> All in all if you think this is the right puppy for you I would go for it.


It's really helpful to hear your experiences, thank you! The breeder does have 2 other adult dogs at home who are dying to meet the little one (he's only 10 days old) so he will have some dog interaction. From what I have read the biggest problem with singletons is that they don't learn bite inhibition and some have dog aggression. There can be other behavioural issues too, but those are the two of most concern. I guess the bite inhibition could be helped by the adults, if they are good at correcting him when he oversteps the mark. The latter might be helped by puppy kindergarten as soon as possible.

We're going to go up and see him when he's 3 weeks old. Then I'll just take it a week at a time and see how he develops. I certainly understand his position - after all, I was a singleton too!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I just want to wish you the best of luck Cdnjennga :clover::clover::clover:

I know for how long you were waiting for your special boy ! May he be "this one" : ))) !!!!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well lets face it really how many dogs from multiple litters have dog aggression. I would be curious to know if all the nasty dogs I have seen come from a singleton litter.
I would think that with being with more then just the mother it would learn pretty quick no bite.

You have another dog at home right? Your dog will teach it but yes puppy kindergarten is great for all puppies.

Glad you get to go visit and decide before you get bumped.
have fun and good luck


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooooh! Exciting!! I wouldn't be overly concerned that he's a singleton. With a good breeder, it hardly matters. Sometimes a breeder will put the pup in with a friend's litter, but I think adult dogs would be fine too.

All the best! What colour?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ch. Randenn Tristar Affirmation (Yes), who won BOB at Westminster and BOV at PCA, is a singleton. Clearly it didn't hold her back too much.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Locket said:


> Ooooh! Exciting!! I wouldn't be overly concerned that he's a singleton. With a good breeder, it hardly matters. Sometimes a breeder will put the pup in with a friend's litter, but I think adult dogs would be fine too.
> 
> All the best! What colour?


He's black. This is the litter I've been waiting on since the fall! The other pup that didn't make it was a girl, which is what the breeder wanted. A boy just doesn't fit into her home, although she spent the week considering it before calling me on Sunday...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Ch. Randenn Tristar Affirmation (Yes), who won BOB at Westminster and BOV at PCA, is a singleton. Clearly it didn't hold her back too much.


Hah, this doesn't surprise me! One thing I read is that singleton pups often have high self esteem and a showy attitude. I guess because they didn't spend their formative time being trampled on by other pups!

If I take him, we may actually try showing him in CKC (Canadian, not Continental) depending on how he turns out. The breeder is willing to help us out with grooming and handling, so we'll see how it goes. Apparently he has a lovely head.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> If I take him, we may actually try showing him in CKC (Canadian, not Continental) depending on how he turns out.


Does the Continental Kennel Club even HAVE shows & such?? I thought they were pretty much just a junk registry...

I am sitting on pins and needles, excited to hear what you decide about the pup! (Yeah, I'm sure you're even MORE so!!!) 

I already have my puppy so I have to live vicariously through the other forum members who get to welcome new bundles into their lives!!! Best wishes either way (but I secretly hope you get him!!) :lol:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm happy to share the puppy love/ excitement! I'm trying to only be cautiously excited. I want to make my decision with my head, not my heart.

Having said that, here's the first photo of the potential addition! He's a bit of a blob here as I think this photo was from very early on. I'm looking forward to seeing how he develops.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Aaaaaawwwwwww! PUPPY BREATH!!!!  He's an adorable blob!


----------



## Pinklizzy (Jan 11, 2010)

My little one was a singleton pup. She was intergrated with the breeder's adult dogs from 4 weeks and her bite inhibition is pretty good (she still nips occasionally but no more than any other puppy we've had-I've had hand-reared singletons which were far worse!)
As far as socialising goes she has been really good with all the other dogs she's met, she's just turned 12 weeks today.
She is a very outgoing and fairly strong-minded pup but I'm not sure if that's a breed trait? as she's my first poodle. 
Obviously she's completely gorgeous too


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Pinklizzy said:


> My little one was a singleton pup. She was intergrated with the breeder's adult dogs from 4 weeks and her bite inhibition is pretty good (she still nips occasionally but no more than any other puppy we've had-I've had hand-reared singletons which were far worse!)
> As far as socialising goes she has been really good with all the other dogs she's met, she's just turned 12 weeks today.
> She is a very outgoing and fairly strong-minded pup but I'm not sure if that's a breed trait? as she's my first poodle.
> Obviously she's completely gorgeous too


Nice to hear a good experience, thanks! I've read so much over the last few days and it's a lot to take in. I guess the outcome depends on the individual puppy, breeder and me when/ if I get the pup!

I just looked through your posts and don't think we ever had a photo update from when you actually got the pup. Care to share?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thought I'd share a cute blog I found last night where this breeder was raising a singleton puppy (her third I think she said!) She did a fabulous job it seems to me, the puppy has lots to entertain and stimulate him. I do find the sight of a lone puppy in an x pen a little sad though, he looks so lonely! The last 2 links in particular have some adorable videos of him entertaining himself. 

http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/luna-landing.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/fat-boy-part-deux-and-what-to-name-him.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/big-fat-tick.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/one-week-old-fat-boy-neil.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/fat-boy-neil-at-2-weeks-old.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/fat-boy-neil-adventures-into-kitchen.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/06/fat-boy-neil-3-weeks.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/07/luna-and-neil.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/07/fat-boy-neil-4-to-5-weeks.html
http://obayshelties.blogspot.com/2009/07/neil-5-6-weeks-and-more.html


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh! He's SOO cute!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

He's got white hair between his pads! That is a sign of a blue 

He's so cute!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We went to see the little single man tody. He`s just over 2 weeks and his eyes are open. He`s a good size, not as fat as I have read some singletons get! We`ll be going back up when he`s 4 weeks to see how he`s coming along, but so far, so good. The breeder is pushing him off the nipple every once in a while to simulate litter mates and basically trying to create some frustration for him. Don`t want him thinking everything will be handed to him on a silver platter!

Couldn`t get great pics, but here`s what I got.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What adorable photos! Puppy envy!!!!

Have you come up with a name yet? Ya know, just in case.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my - first photo is just adorable : )) ! 

It seems that breeder is really making sure that he develops correctly : ) and she is obviously keeping him and Mom in a wonderful environment - I just love how she placed a cot by the window so filtered sunshine falls on them and keeps them warm and happy ! 

I really hope this will work for you Cdnjennga  - you waited for so long and so patiently out:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> What adorable photos! Puppy envy!!!!
> 
> Have you come up with a name yet? Ya know, just in case.


Hehe, yep. Totally getting ahead of myself. 

The favourite name for now is Darcy, for two reasons. One after Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice, my fave book of all time. And two because it means "dark one".


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, Hello Mr. Darcy! I'm pleased to meet your acquaintance.  

He is the cutest little 'blob'. hehehhee Wow....every day will be such a big difference from the day before. 2 more weeks until you get to hold him again.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Hehe, yep. Totally getting ahead of myself.
> 
> The favourite name for now is Darcy, for two reasons. One after Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice, my fave book of all time. And two because it means "dark one".


I love that name.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh Cdnjennga I'm so happy for you :hug:. Little Darcy is beautiful, you deserve the best for all your waiting patiently. The timing is perfect too, spring is just around the corner. It was long winter for Monti, but he is sooooooo great, that's why I kind of didn't have time to participate here, just sometimes look what's new among my friends. And today I read fantastic news about Darcy, congratulations again. Puppies are so much fun, if I knew that I would have puppy looooooong time ago. Just keep us posted with more pictures :clap:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

He's a very handsome boy


----------



## Pinklizzy (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous! My little girl is called Darcy too!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Pinklizzy said:


> He's gorgeous! My little girl is called Darcy too!


Haha, how funny! Maybe I subconsciously took your pup's name into my mind.  His father's kennel also has a dog called Mr. Darcy, so it's maybe not the most original name I could come up with!

It's funny as well that you gave it to a female pup, as I was debating whether it was more of a female or male name. We named our first male dog Kelsey before it became all the rage to call girls Kelsey, so for most of his life people thought he was a she.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay! Its OK to get ahead of yourself! I do it all the time too. I know your still waiting to make your decision, but i wish you all the best with whatever you choose!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Evik said:


> Oh Cdnjennga I'm so happy for you :hug:. Little Darcy is beautiful, you deserve the best for all your waiting patiently. The timing is perfect too, spring is just around the corner. It was long winter for Monti, but he is sooooooo great, that's why I kind of didn't have time to participate here, just sometimes look what's new among my friends. And today I read fantastic news about Darcy, congratulations again. Puppies are so much fun, if I knew that I would have puppy looooooong time ago. Just keep us posted with more pictures :clap:


I've been wondering where you've been! Time for a Monti update I think.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh what a cute little blob!! I just love the lump stage where they're sweet and cuddly. Long before they turn into crazy, teething, monsters with minds of their own LOL.


----------



## Poodlelover18 (May 3, 2020)

Curious if you took the singleton and how it turned out. Would love any information.


Cdnjennga said:


> Hehe, yep. Totally getting ahead of myself.
> 
> The favourite name for now is Darcy, for two reasons. One after Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice, my fave book of all time. And two because it means "dark one".


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poodlelover18 said:


> Curious if you took the singleton and how it turned out. Would love any information.


She stopped posting here about 5 years ago. If I remember right she did get the puppy and eventually did some competition work. More information will turn up in a search.


----------



## Poodlelover18 (May 3, 2020)

Thanks!!


----------

